# LGB C&S Mogul #6 Protypical?



## pvcaputo_ny (Oct 25, 2009)

So my current project right now is my C&S Mogul. After it gets back from Klaus, who's installing an XLS & pulse smoke gen (would love to tackle it myself, but free time is non existent at moment), I will begin bashing it from couplers to cast parts (trackside details), etc. Before I start, I need to know if the #6 is indeed a prototype; knowing LGB and how they, how should I put this, skimp? on the US models vs. their own european models (from what Ive seen/heard). I have scowered the net for pics of the #6 and have found nothing. the only mention on the #6 is this website (http://www.burger.com/csloco.htm), where the entire C&S roster is listed, and according to the author, there was indeed a #6. So having that info, does anyone know how lose LGB replicated it? Below are a few pics of some main differences in C&S engines; while some do have brass parts, such as the rings around the boiler (sry dont know what theyre called), bells, whistles, rod that raps around the engine, etc, others are painted all black, or have some details in white. Did the #6 deff have a catcher w/o a beartrap, or did it have that and a plow? Any info would be well appreciated. If I cant find anything to verify the #6 is a proto, I will re-decal the engine, maybe add a beartrap and plow, with corresponding #s. Thanks guys.


cowcatcher + beartrap with silver detailing #71 

*







*

plow + beartrap with black detailing 

*







*

plow + beartrap with brass detailing #9 (most closely resembling #6 as far as detailing) 

*







*


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes C&S #6 was indeed rebuilt to the modern C&S style Cooke, similar to the #9 as preserved at Georgetown Loop RR today. There are lots of photos of the #6 in various C&S books, and one of the #6 photos was shown in the LGB catalogues showing the prototype. The LGB captured the look of the rebuilt Cookes, but the real engines had far greater taper in the boiler at the steam dome location. Photos I'm looking at here in rebuilt form, the #6 had the beartrap (Ridgeway Stack) and pilot, but no plow at least in these photos - however I'm sure the plows were swapped around over the years. You cant sum up the life of an engine in 5 photos! #6 was indeed real, rebuilt many times over the years. 

Here's one photo lifted from the net:
http://www.volquartz.de/260_6_orig.jpg

David.


----------



## pvcaputo_ny (Oct 25, 2009)

David awesome. i looked for weeks for a #6 picture haha, sucha help. and yes you cant sum up an engine in 5 photos. with this info, i will bash my mogul based on the pic you gave and of the #9. Ill post pics of the progression and finished loco in the future... now to find/build a beartrap! thank you again.


----------



## Mr Ron (Sep 23, 2009)

Looking good! I don't worry about prototype any more. I don't think there are any two locomotives that are identical. Locomotive building is pretty much a custom job. When they arrive from the builder, they get personal modifications by the railroad to suit their particular area of operation. Over the years, they undergo changes to suit the railroad; sometimes as an experiment or as the result of repaired damage. Small lines that have cash problems, buy used parts and adapt them to their own locos. What is prototype one month, may be changed the next. I always think my own railroad is unique in that I do whatever I need to do to keep operating.
I'm presently building a 1924 diesel electric, using power trucks from a different builder. The engine is an Alco/GE, but the trucks are Baldwin Westinghouse. The justification being; the engine's original trucks were damaged in an accident so parts were used from a spare Baldwin engine. Imagineering in action.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

You know, I have had an LGB C&S #6 mogul since 1991 and I never noticed the taper at the steam dome until just now. 

One thing that strikes me about the prototype versus the model is the wheels on the LGB seem larger. The boiler/smokebox seems smaller than the prototype. The headlight seems smaller. 

For modeling, have you considered the LGB beartrap? Is that even close to the prototype? Might save you some time and allow you to focus on other aspects of the model. 

But, I still love this little engine! Really captivated my attention when I was 14. I acted like Ralphie in _A Christmas Story_, leaving out the LGB catalog opened to the page illustrating the 2019s, GR articles showing the loco, etc.. Still one of my favorites, but doesn't get much track time these days.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I had this same Mogul awhile back, new in the box, and I had never run either, so one day I took out and did one turn on my outdoor track!! I don't know if you guys had the same experience as I did, or if there was a problem with the engine or what but the sound system especially the whistle, was very hoaky sounding!!! Ended up selling, never heard anything on it so I'm assuming that is just the way it was, and not something wrong with the sound system in it. It is a real good looking engine, and highly sold and purchased on Evil Bay to this day!! The Regal


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

As has been mentioned, LGB mogul #6 sure is based on a real locomotive. And considering it's an LGB "American" loco, it's not bad when compared to the prototype.


Here's another view of #6 similar to the one posted by David:











I've always wondered how hard it would be to add another driving wheel and convert an LGB mogul to a D&RGW C-18 or C-19.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've always wondered how hard it would be to add another driving wheel and convert an LGB mogul to a D&RGW C-18 or C-19. 
Not too difficult. I think there was an article in the Gazette or similar magazine (not GR, I don't think) about doing just that. It was quite a while back. I think they just extended the frame for the 4th axle and cut new connecting rods to go between the 3rd and 4th axles. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember asking about the accuracy of the LGB Mogul and what it would take to make it into an accurate scale model. I was informed at the time that it's dimensions are "off" to a sufficient degree that trying to modify the model to be scale-accurate wouldn't be cost effective. Now, that being said, the LGB C&S Mogul is one heckuva pretty locomotive and it runs rings around most other engines! Adding details to it to make it a close as possible_ without _resorting to the razor saw or Dremel tool shouldn't be too difficult. The Ridgway spark arrestor ("Beartrap") is now available for purchase!


----------



## pvcaputo_ny (Oct 25, 2009)

you guys are great and thank you for the other picture, this helps out as when i replace some of the plastic parts w/ brass. i will not be concerned to much with getting everything to proto scale as from what ive heard in other forms/topics as well, LGB is quite off. one thing i did notice are the marker lights (i believe this is what theyre called) on the front of the engine near this: im having the massoth pulse smoke gen installed; you think the beartrap will hurt the appearance of the pulsed smoke? i would doubt it but i havnt seen beartraps in person so i couldnt say. thanks


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 10 Nov 2009 10:05 AM 

I've always wondered how hard it would be to add another driving wheel and convert an LGB mogul to a D&RGW C-18 or C-19.


I used to own a LGB 2-8-0 that had been made from a 2-6-0 by Buddy Rickard in Knoxville, TN. Buddy did a great job building it and it was a great looking locomotive but it could not handle my sharp curves which was the only reason I eventually sold it. Buddy is a master builder and has built just about every large scale locomotive you can imagine up to Challengers, Big Boys etc. long before they became commercially available.

Buddy is not on the internet and I have not talked to him in some time but I could send you his phone number if interested.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 10 Nov 2009 09:46 AM 
I had this same Mogul awhile back, new in the box, and I had never run either, so one day I took out and did one turn on my outdoor track!! I don't know if you guys had the same experience as I did, or if there was a problem with the engine or what but the sound system especially the whistle, was very hoaky sounding!!! Ended up selling, never heard anything on it so I'm assuming that is just the way it was, and not something wrong with the sound system in it. It is a real good looking engine, and highly sold and purchased on Evil Bay to this day!! The Regal 

Since the 2019s has analog sound and is now fairly old it is common for one that has not been used in some time have had deterioration of the capacitors etc. from lack of use.

I have found that with most of these LGB analog sound locomotives that, after running them for an hour or more, the sound gets considerably better and many times gets as good as new. Older LGB Analog sound may not be as great as the newer LGB digital sounds but after running either of them for some time the difference tends to become far less noticeable (I guess my ears just get accustomed to the analog sound). 

Now when I run a LGB Mogul with analog sound I have learned to anticipate the sound deterioration and I take care to run them at least until the sound gets back to normal.

The chances are that the guy who bought your 2019s simply ran it enough for the sound system to recover and is now very happy with it.

Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I pulled my #6 off the shelf and put it on the temporary layout upstairs. Had the boys run it to their heart's content, forward or reverse at full speed!! Great locomotive, sometimes we forget what we've got!


----------

